# Bayside R33 GTR



## Gidders (May 4, 2005)

Thought I would try and post some pics of my newish 33 GTR 

Here goes


----------



## petey (Feb 24, 2003)

stunning!


----------



## N15SAN (Jan 8, 2005)

Very nice!

Bought from GT-Culture by any chance? Think this is the one I enquired about before I bought mine.


----------



## hoodedreeper (Oct 16, 2004)

very clean R33! nice pics!


----------



## GTRules (Oct 20, 2005)

best colour! yummy


----------



## Gidders (May 4, 2005)

cheers guys, Yep bought from Ben back in August I think. Got Abbey to service her and do a check to make sure everything looks good. Which apart from a dragging clutch, everything is cool, She pulled a very strong 368 bhp at the wheels so a possible 438 at the fly. 

I had been waiting on a bayside blue for best part of a year, fantastic colour. Thing is not only has someone else got a 33 in bayside, but they have the exact same wheels !!!!! Saw it at abbey the other month.


----------



## psd1 (May 15, 2004)

Very clean ride...what mods are done to it to get that figure at the wheels? Very impressive!


----------



## R34_GT-t (Oct 29, 2001)

Very nice indeed. The colour looks great on R33 GTR's I think. 

-Elliot


----------



## GTRalex (Jan 21, 2005)

nice r33 colour does suit it well


----------



## nismo240sx90 (Nov 16, 2005)

im in luv with that color


----------



## MADsteve (Nov 25, 2004)

That's an amazing paint job, quality car, too.

Nice


----------



## Gidders (May 4, 2005)

psd1 said:


> Very clean ride...what mods are done to it to get that figure at the wheels? Very impressive!


She has loads of mods, mainly for the handling aspect, but engine wise she has:

Arc Rad & Intercooler
Nismo Hard pipe kit & turbo elbows
HKS induction
Abbey fiddled with the timing and boost on the dyno, 1 bar 
Some sort of Garret turbo's, not standard nor are they R34's ? Abbey were not exactly sure what they were ? 
Apexi full exhaust system and Cat pipe hollowed out. (straight through) 
Blitz boost controller 

Dont think any internal stuff has been upgraded ? Abbey did say it is kicking out more power than they would expect, but they were not sure on the turbo's ? They might be good for 1.2 bar ? but as I still have standard injectors and fuel rail, I am right on the limit of safe running. Abbey had to retard the timming. 

Thinking about in the future of bigger injectors, adjust the timming and crank the boost upto 1.2 ? may be near 500 bhp ?


----------



## Gidders (May 4, 2005)

Cheers guys, I am very happy with my new toy. I do love the colour and thats the reason why I bought this car. She goes as well as she looks (the car not the bird) Need clear front indicators and a colour coded engine which I will gat around to shortly. 

cheers again 

Elliot


----------



## Porkie (Aug 5, 2003)

Looks lovely mate. I've got a Bayside R34 but to be honest I actually prefer the R33 shape.


----------



## GTR Fan (Sep 23, 2005)

Beautiful love the jag to. Is that original or a respray?


----------



## tomble (Jul 7, 2005)

Handsome car


----------



## frederickskylin (Nov 24, 2005)

Great car! Can anyone tell me the paint code for the Bayside Blue? I have a white R33 GTR V Spec that needs paint. It has been a struggle to decide which color. I had considered Volcanic Orange from the Spec V Sentra or Liquid Aluminum from the 350Z but the Bayside Blue seems the most appropriate.


----------



## Gidders (May 4, 2005)

Paint code is TV2 I think ? does not sound like much of a code though ? 

possibly BNR34-TV2 ? as it is a 34 colour 

The car was sprayed in Japan, but I am getting my car Zymol'd tomorrow and the guy who is doing it said the respray is a fantastic job. Everything has been done, the entire boot ? even the bits covered by the grey carpet, inside of the fuel cover and cap, the water jets on the bonnet. All seals and rubbers removed. Only place that was not resprayed was the engine bay, but this would mean a engine out, which would have added heavily to the price of the job. 

Thanks again for all your feed back guys


----------



## Dave_R1001 (Nov 24, 2002)

I've just seen you drive past the pub whilst eating my lunch lol! Wokingham around half 1 today.

The car looked great :smokin:


----------



## Gidders (May 4, 2005)

Thats a shame, she was dirty. Just had a guy spend four hours Zymol'ing the car. Looks fantastic now. The paint is amazing. 

do you work/live in Nam then ?


----------



## Dave_R1001 (Nov 24, 2002)

Yeah work here. The rather unattractive office at the top of the 1way near The Ship.


----------

